# ***OFFICIAL*** - 2008-09 NFL Regular Season / Playoffs / SUPER BOWL Discussion Thread



## T.B.

Just like you've seen....here is our OFFICIAL all-things NFL discussion thread! It's all going down in here: regular season, playoffs, SUPER BOWL, trades, rumors, officiating, EVERYTHING!

I know we've got some passionate NFL fans on this board, so get to discussing the upcoming NFL season!

Should be very interesting...

*HERE WE GO!*


----------


*NFL Teams*


----------



## Composure

Houston is going to go to the playoffs I hope. We deserve it, and Slaton is a beast.


----------



## _RIVAL_

Dallas Cowboys will get there this year. And yes, I hate you back whoever used the Dallas Cowboys in the "things I hate thread"........:angry07:


----------



## Walker

Composure said:


> Houston is going to go to the playoffs I hope. We deserve it, and Slaton is a beast.


 

Man you stole my thunder on that prediction- good one. :thumbsup:​ 
Barring any major injuries- my insta pick ATM for the Super Bowl is:​ 

*The San Diego Chargers*​ 
*vs.*​ 
*The Dallas Cowboys*​ 

EDIT: Man!! Both of you did it! lmao​


----------



## MLS

^^^^

Cowboys new secret weapon.


----------



## UFCFAN33

Fly, Eagles fly, on the road to victory
Fight, Eagles, fight! Score a touchdown one-two-three
Hit 'em low, hit 'em high,
And watch our Eagles fly
Fly, Eagles fly, on the road to victory
E-A-G-L-E-S, Eagles!​ 
I am sooo pumped to get this season started. Eagles finished the season 8-8 and know that they are a better team then that. We made a nice pick up on def this year acquiring Asante Samuel from New England. McNabb looks great and if healthy will be in the top Qb ranks this season. Go Eagles


----------



## MJB23

Cowboys suck everyone knows the Patriots are the best.


----------



## Walker

mjbish23 said:


> Cowboys suck everyone knows the Patriots are the best.


Everyone except the New York Giants of course. :winner01: :innocent01:​


----------



## MJB23

Walker said:


> Everyone except the New York Giants of course. :winner01: :innocent01:​


That game was terrible I don't even want to think about it. I had to watch it in a room full of Giants fans and I'd talked so much shit before and during the game. It was not a good night.


----------



## _RIVAL_

mjbish23 said:


> Cowboys suck everyone knows the Patriots are the best.


You wish you were a Cowboy fan MJ. That way your team wouldn't suck..............Here's your chairman looking for gold:cheeky4:


----------



## MJB23

J.P. said:


> You wish you were a Cowboy fan MJ. That way your team wouldn't suck..............Here's your chairman looking for gold:cheeky4:


You can't really think the Pats suck can you? 

At least he has the balls to do it on public.


----------



## _RIVAL_

mjbish23 said:


> You can't really think the Pats suck can you?
> 
> At least he has the balls to do it on public.



It makes as much sense as saying the 5 time Superbowl champs suck.


----------



## Walker

I definitely don't think the Pats suck- they are the model of how to compete in the modern era of free agency in the NFL. However I lost a HUGE amount of respect for them and Belicheck in their games that they ran up the score which I thought was a classless display of zero sportmanship. Watching them run the score up on Washington especially late in the 4th quarter when they were up something like 45-7 and not going for the FG that late was utter BS. When they went for it and scored the TD the camera zoomed in on Joe Gibbs- and to do that to a longtime respectful classy coach like that was inexcusable. :thumbsdown:

I heard the "this is the NFL and not pee-wee league" argument and "if you can't stop them then don't complain" crap- but I still believe in winning with class and sportsmanship and they showed none of that last year. I used to root for the Pats but I don't think I ever wanted a team to lose in the playoffs more badly than them last year. 

Karma is a bitch.​


----------



## wukkadb

I'm really ******* excited for this season man. Let's go Chargers!


----------



## MJB23

J.P. said:


> It makes as much sense as saying the 5 time Superbowl champs suck.


I was only kidding around. But the Cowboys haven't been as good as they used to be.


----------



## _RIVAL_

mjbish23 said:


> I was only kidding around. But the Cowboys haven't been as good as they used to be.


I know. They've had their painful moments. The playoff game last year against the Giants was horrible. They made so many mistakes.


----------



## MJB23

I know it sucks. Like I said earlier in the thread I watched that Super Bowl in a room full of Giants fans, imagine how bad that sucked.


----------



## JT42

+rep for MJB

Patriots FTW this year!! Were you the one who was sporting the Brady/Moss avy last year? Cant remember who that was

But I am also very excited to see how Felix Jones does in Dallas since I am a Razorbacks fan. 

Cannot wait for fantasy football to get started :cool04:


----------



## MJB23

Nope it wasnt me but I might do it this year.


----------



## The Legend

UFCFAN33 said:


> Fly, Eagles fly, on the road to victory
> Fight, Eagles, fight! Score a touchdown one-two-three
> Hit 'em low, hit 'em high,
> And watch our Eagles fly
> Fly, Eagles fly, on the road to victory
> E-A-G-L-E-S, Eagles!​
> I am sooo pumped to get this season started. Eagles finished the season 8-8 and know that they are a better team then that. We made a nice pick up on def this year acquiring Asante Samuel from New England. McNabb looks great and if healthy will be in the top Qb ranks this season. Go Eagles


Don't forget about Desean Jackson who should help out with both our punt returns and it looks like he will possibly help us more then I thought on offense too.


----------



## MLS




----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

With pick-ups like Vilma, Shockey, and Morgan and the draft of Sedrick Ellis. The Saints are ready to spoil their neighboring state's favorite team's hopes of making it to the Super Bowl. Get ready for the N.O. Saints bitches. We aren't the Aints anymore. Drew Brees is ready for an MVP season and Pierre Thomas is a star in waiting.


----------



## Composure

Texans beat the Saints tonight. Looking good boys 2-0 in the preseason. Hopefully they can perform like this in the regular season.


----------



## MalkyBoy

Guys its the third page of this thread and no one has mentioned the Colts!!They will head to the superbowl for the second time in three years just wait.


----------



## yorT

Carolina Panthers are doing it this year, I can feel it


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Composure said:


> Texans beat the Saints tonight. Looking good boys 2-0 in the preseason. Hopefully they can perform like this in the regular season.


It is the preseason though. I hope the Texans (i.e. Andre Johnson) has the best stats in the league. He is one of the best receivers and he and Schaub showed that when he was on the field last year.


----------



## NikosCC

SOrry guys but the SUPERBOWL CHAMPS THIS YEARS ARE:


The Philadelphia Eagles


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

NCC said:


> SOrry guys but the SUPERBOWL CHAMPS THIS YEARS ARE:
> 
> 
> The Philadelphia Eagles


ROFL....that is good stuff right there...for a minute I thought you were serious. HAHAHA. eagles....champs....haha


Seriously though...are Eagles fans really thinking that a hobbled McNabb and an overrated pick-up of a system CB (Samuel) is enough to get them to the Super Bowl? Samuel will flop just like Jason David did when he left the Colts. The receivers still haven't stepped up and become reliable in Philly. I am sorry, but I just don't see you winning the division, much less the Super Bowl. I put the Eagles 4th in a 4 team division again.


----------



## Walker

With the Eagles- it really seems like McNabb's accuracy(while never pinpoint) has seemed to regress to worse than his rookie year. :dunno:

Though I will always be indebted to Westbrook- I rode than little dual threat badboy to my first fantasy football title last year. :winner01:​


----------



## JT42

Westbrook was so awesome in fantasy last year. Him and the Brady/Moss connection won my fantasy title as well


----------



## Walker

jtaylor42 said:


> Westbrook was so awesome in fantasy last year. Him and the Brady/Moss connection won my fantasy title as well


 
I have to admit I got SOOOO lucky in the title game last year- the guy's team wasn't that good but he had Brady- our final game was when the Pats played the Jets in that blizzard. Brady- no TDs and by far his worst game of the season. Lucky? You bet- but I didn't care. :happy01:

Little Fantasy update: Chris Mortensen is reporting that the Dolphins might trade Ronnie Brown and that Ricky Williams might be the #1 RB. Brown is coming off the knee injury and it normally takes guys a full year before they recover 100%.

After watching the first part of the Giants-Browns game last night- even without Strahan the Giants D-line is still absolutely filthy- they had D. Anderson running for his freaking life. Their front 7 can put so much pressure on opposing QBs(they were also my FFL- defense last year. :wink01.​


----------



## WarHERO

Always been a big fan of NFL, but never really had a solid favorite. Now, I think that has all changed! Darren Mcfadden being from close to my home town and all makes me follow him. So this year I am rooting for the young OAKLAND RAIDERS! Darren dominated the SEC and now time to go against some of the best players in the world.

Also a small Dallas Cowboy fan with Felix Jones going there.


----------



## Dan0

Warhero, i still dont have a solid favorite.
And i cant stand that i cant be a fan of one team. 
I like Saints/Jets/Chargers/Titans/Ravens, but if they play each other, i just cant watch it.


----------



## Walker

Man- Usi Umenyiora OUT.
Shawn Merriman will probably have to have season ending knee surgery. 

That SUCKS!! :thumbsdown:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Yeah, I'll say...with the Saints, we have to worry about Charles Grant getting off without punishment. And all those Canes we picked up, can they play or what? We don't know.


----------



## UFCFAN33

Both of the Eagles rookies ran back touchdowns on the kick return. All teams better be aware! Eagles are back baby!!!


----------



## Dan0

I really dont understand Merrimans desicion...
I mean he could get injured very seriously, and never play the level hes played.
He really should get the surgery and then come back on the same level!


----------



## Tripod87

Merrimans decision is really silly. He is young and ignorant and that's all there is to it. If he plays this year, I will have very little doubt that he will end his career. Poory guy, so much upside.

So, I'm a huge Texans fan being from Houston and all, but I'm also realistic. The Eagles are my second favorite team, but they won't make the superbowl. Sorry to all those who reside in Pennsylvania. They cannot overcome the cowboys, they are just too good (as much as I ABSOLUTELY HATE THEM). They'll squeak into the playoffs past the Redskins, but that's about it.

I'm going bold with my picks to the superbowl this year. REALLY bold. Cowboys vs Browns. Yes, you heard it hear first. I think the Browns D has improved enough and that their offense will carry them to a superbowl. Braylon is entering the peak of his carrer, Jamal Lewis is 29 and will continue steam rolling, and Derek Anderson is playing EVERY SINGLE game with his career on the line (with Quinn sitting behind him). Stallworth is also a nice addition as a threat to the deep game. I know it's bold, and I wouldn't actually bet on the Browns making the superbowl, but with the injuries to Peyton and Brady and Welker, I wouldn't be overly surprised if this happened. You heard it here first fellas!


----------



## Dan0

I think that 2 playoff underdog teams will make the Superbowl (Saints, Titans, Chargers etc).
Nothing to back it up, it's just that my gut tells me that.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Dan0 said:


> I think that 2 playoff underdog teams will make the Superbowl (Saints, Titans, Chargers etc).
> Nothing to back it up, it's just that my gut tells me that.


I hope it is hte Saints, but I think the Titans wil seriously regress this year. Houston will step up in that division. They are primed nad if Andre Johnson stays healthy he could break records.


----------



## Dan0

Yeah Saints have everything to make it big this year.
I hope Bush shuts the critics up.


----------



## Walker

I'm going to cringe everytime Merriman takes the field- I really really do not want to see the replay on ESPN over and over again of the potential damage he could do to his knee if injured worse.


College football just started, gots my fantasy draft tonight and the NFL starts in 3 days, UFC 88 on Saturday- just freaking awesome. :thumb02:​


----------



## Walker

Sorry for the double post but I just got back from my FF draft and here it is(I was drafting 10th out of 10):

1- Marshawn Lynch(RB)(was sooo happy to nab him)
2- Clinton Portis(RB)
3- Thomas Jones(RB)
4- Jamaal Lewis(RB)
5- Roy Williams(WR)
6- Jay Cutler(QB)
7- LenDale White(RB)
8- Tony Gonzales(TE)
9- Santana Moss(WR)
10-Roddy White(WR)
11-Donald Driver(WR)
12-LeDell Betts(RB)(handcuff pick)
13-Jacksonville Defense
14-Andre Hall(RB)(Flyer pick)
15- Jason Hanson(K)


Obviously I go heavy on RB to set up trades later on- will look to trade with a RB-poor team and steal an quality WR. Your thoughts?​


----------



## Hett

Walker said:


> Sorry for the double post but I just got back from my FF draft and here it is(I was drafting 10th out of 10):
> 
> 1- Marshawn Lynch(RB)(was sooo happy to nab him)
> 2- Clinton Portis(RB)
> 3- Thomas Jones(RB)
> 4- Jamaal Lewis(RB)
> 5- Roy Williams(WR)
> 6- Jay Cutler(QB)
> 7- LenDale White(RB)
> 8- Tony Gonzales(TE)
> 9- Santana Moss(WR)
> 10-Roddy White(WR)
> 11-Donald Driver(WR)
> 12-LeDell Betts(RB)(handcuff pick)
> 13-Jacksonville Defense
> 14-Andre Hall(RB)(Flyer pick)
> 15- Jason Hanson(K)
> 
> 
> Obviously I go heavy on RB to set up trades later on- will look to trade with a RB-poor team and steal an quality WR. Your thoughts?​


I think WR's are very weak this year. I wouldn't have recommended doing what you did because of that. So many guys are out of their prime right now, injured, or suspended...and not enough young guys have come up. For you to trade for a stud WR, it'll cost you too much in RB I think. If all those RB's produce, than it won't be a big deal. Bottomline thought, if picking was easy it wouldn't be fun. Take a look at my team, 3rd pick, 10 team league, point per reception and 2 RB/3 WR

Adrian Peterson
Andre Johnson
Reggie Bush
Calvin Johnson
Thomas Jones
Chad Johnson
Julius Jones
Bernard Berrian
Chester Taylor
Todd Heap
Justin Gage
Jerry Porter
Marc Bulger
Tatum Bell (just dropped and picked up Rudi)
Matt Hasselbeck
Ravens
Matt Bryant

I was pretty excited to get Bulger and Hasslebeck in the 13th and 15th rounds.


----------



## Walker

Hett- that seems like a solid draft. :thumbsup:​ 
Did ya'll hear about Tatum Bell and him swiping Rudi Johnson's bags? It was hilarious- if you didn't hear about- Rudi comes in and is meeting with the head coach with his bags right outside the office- Tatum who was released because of Rudi walks by and steals his two bags. They check security tapes and see it was Tatum and confront him but don't press charges. Dude gets cut and then tries to steal the guy's, who is replacing him, bags. Nice. :thumb02:​ 

Woot-WOOT!! First game tonight fellas!! We've got it all now- first college now the NFL. I freaking love this time of year. :thumbsup:

EDIT: Here's the full Tatum story:


> *Stealing Underwear, Tatum Bell Style*





> "I got the bags back -- empty. So he's got a bunch of my underclothes. What he's going to do with that, I don't know. He's got some socks and boxers." - Lions RB Rudi Johnson
> 
> Way to make a stand, Tatum Bell. Nothing proves a point like stealing another man's used underwear. Wait. What?
> 
> - Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> *Article of the day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatum Bell "accidently" steals Rudi Johnson's bags
> submitted by buddha_sak on September 03, 2008 (Sports Crackle Pop)
> Tatum Bell isn't happy about the thought of losing his job to Rudi Johnson. So what does he do? According to ProFootballTalk, he stole Rudi Johnson's bags.
> 
> "Johnson left his bags outside CEO Matt Millen's office while he met with team officials and, ultimately, worked out a deal with the team. So when Johnson came back to get his bags, they were nowhere to be found. Johnson and Millen were stumped. The team checked the videotapes generated by the team's in-house surveillance system, and they quickly identified the culprit. So who might it have been? None other than Tatum Bell."
> 
> Bell took the bags to the house of a female friend. The bags have since been returned and no charges will be pressed. Tatum, grow the F up! This was just a juvenile way to handle the situation. If someone comes in and tries to take your job: work harder!
> Categories (4): NFL, Tatum Bell, Rudi Johnson, Detroit Lions


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Hett - nice draft. I am curious to know who the first two people picked instead of Adrian Peterson.

Walker - I like your strategy about the RB's and WR's...I disagree with Hett and think that you will be able to get a good WR, especially if someone wasn't paying attention with bye weeks. I think a good week to move would be about week 4 or 5. 

Stoked about the games tonight. SEC play opens up USC vs Vandy and NFC east showdown. I picked up Jason Campbell as a 2nd QB in the league we have on MMA forum (2 starting QB's), so I will be watching to see if I need to go get JT Sullivan instead. I expect him to do alrigt in Zorn's offense, but probably going to be relying on the run in the first few weeks.


----------



## Walker

Yup- ZZ normally I wait a few weeks to see how my team is doing and then I see if I need to upgrade at WR or QB more and then pick on a struggling weak RB team to pluck the one(s) I want.​ 
I thought ya'll might enjoy this- it is from the "smacktalk" section on my FF site between a buddy and I. Trouble is the site was experiencing some technical issues that results in some wacked posts:​ 


*Mark Walker* [Sep 4, 1:13p]: thes
the
these guys and did you draft from the WNBA or NFL? Pfft...Trust me
hese guys and did you draft from the WNBA or NFL? Pfft...Trust m
ize any of your players. Who are these guys and did you draft from the WNBA or NFL? Pfft...Trust me from last year- Westbrook SUCKS!!
ze any of your players. Who are these guys and did you draft from the WNBA or NFL? Pfft...Trust me from last year- Westbrook SUCKS!!​ 

*Mark Walker* [Sep 4, 1:14p]: Well that sucks- I have no idea what happened to that message​ 

*Mark Walker* [Sep 4, 1:16p]: thes
the
these guys and did you draft from the WNBA or NFL? Pfft...Trust me
hese guys and did you draft from the WNBA or NFL? Pfft...Trust m​ 

*Mark Walker* [Sep 4, 1:16p]: dow
do​ 

*Mark Walker* [Sep 4, 1:17p]: this is awesome- I am speaking Chinese​ 

*Mark Walker* [Sep 4, 1:18p]: well never mind- Kun-pow chicken​ 

*Russell Dauer* [Sep 4, 2:19p]: gonn
gon
I'm gonna round house kick you to the face Crocop style wearing zubaz 
'm gonna round house kick you to the face Crocop style wearing zubaz
onna round house kick you to the face Crocop style wearing zubaz pants. How'd you like to take a roundhouse kick to the face f
nna round house kick you to the face Crocop style wearing zubaz pants. How'd you like to take a roundhouse kick to the face 
iece of shit. I'm gonna round house kick you to the face Crocop style wearing zubaz pants. How'd you like to take a roundhouse kick to the face from somebody wearing a pair of these bad boys?
ece of shit. I'm gonna round house kick you to the face Crocop style wearing zubaz pants. How'd you like to take a roundhouse kick to the face from somebody wearing a pair of these bad boys?​ 

*Russell Dauer* [Sep 4, 2:19p]: yeah this message thing sucks (like your mom)​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Anybody think Matt Flynn will take over at QB before the end of the year in Green Bay?

I heard he had the best spring out of all rookie QB's (including Ryan and Flacco).


----------



## Tripod87

I have LT and Westbrook both ahead of AP. AP isn't consistent enough for me to take second, even if he gets more points in the end compared to westbrook. Just checkout his game by game scoring from last year.

Here's my money league draft, 7th pick, 12 teams

1. Addai
2. Braylon
3. Ryan Grant
4. Thomas Jones
5. Chris Cooley
6. Brandon Marshall
7. Jerricho Cotcherry
8. Roddy White
9. Garrard
10. Chris Johnson
11. Pats D
12. Kitna
13. Gage (Dropped for Chris Perry)
14. Kicker

Really like Chris Johnson this year and Brandon Marshall to be huge. Top 7 WR for sure (I drafted before he was going to have only 1 game suspension). Cotcherry is going to be big too, Favre is building a better connection with him over Coles.

And I 100% disagree with you Hett, I think WRs are going to be even huger than last year. Braylon, Andre, Calvin, Colston, Reggie Wayne, even Roddy WHite, Santonio Holmes, Marshall, and Cotcherry are all prime to jump into in as number 1 WRs. And those are only some of the young guys.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I would actually add Ginn in there too because he and Pennington are staying in sync and Ginn could score a TD or two in the return game.


----------



## JT42

Interesting to see how everyone's drafts played out. My draft went WR-heavy pretty early on with one guy taking Moss and TO in rounds 1 and 2. I picked 5th in a 10 team league with 2RB/3WR and this is what I got (these arent in round order):

Hasselbeck
Addai
McFadden (had to take him since I am a razorbacks fan)
Wayne
Holt
Boldin
Ben Watson
Colts
Kaeding

Favre
Fred Taylor
Kenny Watson
Santana Moss
James Jones
Toomer
Ahmad Bradshaw


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Hett - nice draft. I am curious to know who the first two people picked instead of Adrian Peterson.


LT and Westbrook. Our league does a point per reception. So Westbrook is probably good for at least 70 receptions.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

That is what I thought...AP has been going 2 in a lot of leagues though. The reception thing makes it an even better choice. I think LT is in for a down year (but not a terrible one; he has just set the bar so high)


----------



## Walker

In our draft I couldn't believe that AP went 4th and Westbrook went 5th. I'm playing the lucky bastard this week who had Westbrook land in his lap there. ​ 
We don't do the PPR but I would rather have the dual threat(and points) that Westbrook generates- he can get shut down in the run and still blow up in the passing game. Provided his knee holds up he's in for another monster year. What doubly sucks for my match-up this week is that the Eagles are without their top 2 WRs- so what does that mean? F!! A huge workload for Westbrook the week I'm facing him. :thumbsdown:​ 

Oh and Washington's offense sucks balls. Zorn admitted he hadn't even put in a 2 minute offense?!?! :sign04:

Nice going Zorn I guessed you missed the memo on that whole preseason thingy and what to install. I will be actively seeking to trade Portis and Moss- thanks Zorn and don't let the door hit you in your ass after you're fired this year: :bye02:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I got Campbell as my second QB (who is a starter as well) in the 2 QB crazy ass league that Sterling set up for some forum members.


----------



## JT42

Walker said:


> Oh and Washington's offense sucks balls. Zorn admitted he hadn't even put in a 2 minute offense?!?! :sign04:


Yeah that was somewhat hard to watch. I was like "what the hell are they doing? They werent even trying speed up their huddles even if they didnt have a hurry-up offense ready. Glad I dont have to start any Redskins.


----------



## Walker

jtaylor42 said:


> Yeah that was somewhat hard to watch. I was like "what the hell are they doing? They werent even trying speed up their huddles even if they didnt have a hurry-up offense ready. Glad I dont have to start any Redskins.


Honestly at times it was like watching a High school team in their first game- pretty pathetic. I'm pretty much just going to let Moss go but I'm shopping Portis around for a quality QB or WR right now.

JT42- who is that chick in your avatar(I've been trying to rep you and ask but I have to spread some more around)? She is smokin' hot. :thumb02:​


----------



## UFCFAN33

Eagles score on opening Drive with a nice short run from Westbrook. Lets go Eagles!!


----------



## Walker

Oh man this is brutal- (in FF)not one of our teams is over 100 pts. except the guy's team that I am playing- and he has 163 pts and counting. Everyone of his backs scored at least 2 TDs(He started Westbrook, M. Turner and W. Parker) and all went off for yardage as the extra kick to the groin.

Suffice to say I will be 0-1, oh well. Lotta blow-outs for opening day. The Rams and the Redskins should match-up for the worst team playoff.​


----------



## MLS

Reports are that Tom Brady tore his ACL and will be out for the season.


----------



## Hett

I think I'm in good shape this week fantasy wise, as long as Addai doesn't go crazy.

Brady being out all year is crazy.


----------



## yorT

YEAH BOY, my panthers came through and beat the heavy faviorte Chargers. My boy Delhome is back and threw for 256 yards and our defense was great. Just think we didn't even have Steve Smith on the feild.


----------



## Tripod87

Chargers Panthers game was CRAZY. And that was without Steve Smith. Jake Delhomme is a little sicko, doing that well after coming back from Tommy John surgery. Props.

And what about those rookie RBs eh? They all looked great today (maybe not so much for Smith, but he still got a TD). Let's hope that DMC can follow up and do just as good as all the others have today. Forte looked sharp but most of his yardage came on that huge run. Felix Jones also looked great, I had a hard time telling the difference between him and Barber, bruisers that are tough to take down and like to bull doze. But I have to admit, Chris Johnson impressed me the most going against the toughest D. Did great running and catching the ball and he will be huge one day, and believe it or not, I have him inked for rookie of the year (had him inked before the season even started).

As for fantasy, Addai let me down. Actually no, the Colts gameplan let me down. They never ran the ball when they should and passed way way too much overall in the first quarter and half. Addai looked solid running the ball, but that Colts O-line did not look good at all. I'm ahead 29 points in my league but the other team has AP and Cutler left to go so I'm nervous. Predicting <225 yards, 1 TD, 1 Int for cutler and 80 rush yards 20 rec yards 1 TD for AP...which would give me a 1 point victory. Oh god...I don't like my chances


----------



## Hett

Tripod87 said:


> And what about those rookie RBs eh?


What about all the rookies in general? I can't remember when this many rookies in skilled positions started and made a difference in the opening week. Flacco and Ryan both win their games, that's unheard of. Kevin Smith, Matt Forte, Chris Johnson, Johnathon Stewart, Felix Jones, DeSean Jackson, Ray Rice and Steve Slaton.


----------



## Walker

Hey guys I'm down 98 pts in my fantasy game this week(dude's team simply blew up across the board) do ya'll think I can make a comeback tonight with Jay Cutler? :sarcastic12:​


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

ahhhh took me all of 2 quarters to not give a damn about the Texans. Same team different year


----------



## Tripod87

ZeroPRIDE said:


> ahhhh took me all of 2 quarters to not give a damn about the Texans. same team different year


Well, if they are the same team as last year, then that gives us a decent chance at the playoffs. Remember, we were relatively close without Andre for soooo many games and also Schaubless for many games as well. If anything, we looked like we regressed, but it's only one game. I mean, chargers lost, colts lost, but I'm sure they can comeback too. Give it time bro.


----------



## Hett

Hett said:


> What about all the rookies in general? I can't remember when this many rookies in skilled positions started and made a difference in the opening week. Flacco and Ryan both win their games, that's unheard of. Kevin Smith, Matt Forte, Chris Johnson, Johnathon Stewart, Felix Jones, DeSean Jackson, Ray Rice and Steve Slaton.


Throw in Eddie Royal now too, pretty unbelievable I think.


----------



## Walker

I wasn't shocked Houston lost- starting off on the road against Pittsburg is very tough- but I was surprised that it was non-competitive as it was. I expected Houston to hang with them for awhile but eventually lose. Worse sign from the game- the run defense- they were simply gutted and when a team can run at will it pretty much seals the deal unless turnovers are a factor. They really need to shore that up.​ 
Royal looked awesome last night- DeAngelo Hall is considered one of the best cover-cornerbacks in the league and Royal made him look like the rookie. Looks good for me fantast-wise when Cutler can have that good of a game w/o Brandon Marshall.​ 
Even though I'm a fan of Favre- was good to see Rogers do well last night. The kid has so much pressure on him this year. That was a good start.​ 
VY is not looking good. 


EDIT: It was just announced that Shawn Merriman is shutting it down for the season and will be placed on IR this week. Sucks for the Chargers but I think this is best for his career.​


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Tripod87 said:


> Well, if they are the same team as last year, then that gives us a decent chance at the playoffs. Remember, we were relatively close without Andre for soooo many games and also Schaubless for many games as well. If anything, we looked like we regressed, but it's only one game. I mean, chargers lost, colts lost, but I'm sure they can comeback too. Give it time bro.


i was refering to the same ol ugly football playing Texans. Only thing thats going to keep me following the season is S. Slanton. Still pissed about keeping A.Green and ill never get over losing Dominic Davis. i miss the old cannon ball


----------



## Walker

Here's my breakdown of the Monday Night Football game between the Cowboys and Eagles:


​


----------



## yorT

YEAH!! How bout them Panthers. Delhome did it again and came back in the 4th to win the game against the Bears and they did it without Steve Smith. Now we get him back cause his 2 game supension is up, war Carolina!


----------



## Walker

HOLY CHRIST!! Did any of ya'll see the end of the Denver-San Diego game- it was unbelievable. Denver leading the whole game- San Diego comes back to within one- Denver throws an interception in the end zone that would have stretched the lead- SD scores in one play off a pass to the back-up RB(Sproles) who takes it the whole way. Then Denver drives back down and a wacky but correct call(only because the ref had blown the whistle after the fumble) when Cutler tries to throw and just drops the ball(and SD would have had the ball had the ref not blown the play dead- bad mistake by Ed Hochuli). So Denver has a second chance and end up scoring but they actually went for 2 to win the game(no one does that in the NFL) and the 2pt conversion is good.

SD- last gasp isn't enough and Denver wins 39-38- wow- wow-e-wow-E.​


----------



## yorT

Yes i saw that and was upset with the call that the ball was ruled dead. It was clearly a fumble and the ref made the wrong call and denver was able to capitalize on it.


----------



## UFCFAN33

Walker said:


> Here's my breakdown of the Monday Night Football game between the Cowboys and Eagles:
> 
> 
> ​


The Cowgirls are gonna get whooped. Don't forget that last year we beat those sissy's 10-6


----------



## _RIVAL_

UFCFAN33 said:


> The Cowgirls are gonna get whooped. Don't forget that last year we beat those sissy's 10-6


Cut it out 33! The boys are gonna roll on Philli tonight. And you know thiiisssss maaannn!!!


----------



## MLS

UFCFAN33 said:


> The Cowgirls are gonna get whooped. Don't forget that last year we beat those sissy's 10-6


What about that 38-17 loss the eagles suffered?


----------



## The Legend

I can't wait until after tonight because then we won't have to listen about how great the Cowboys and Overrated Romo are. After you guys get your asses beat down tonight don't blame it on Jessica Simpson like you did last year when we went down there and beat you in Dallas.


----------



## Tripod87

I can't wait to see Philly and Westbrook go to work on the boys. I feel a bad 2 pick night from Romo and 3 drops from TO, but that's nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## The Legend

The Eagles gave that game to Dallas, if McNabb didn't fumble it with 9 minutes left or let Ware sack him when he should of just threw it away it could of been a different outcome. Thankfully this is only the 2nd game of the season and there are 14 games left.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Great games this weekend. Anyone else noticing the offenses pulling away from the defenses again. It happens every 5-7 years. Then the defenses will cathc back up. 

Lots of 30+ scores for teams so far.


----------



## Walker

Man I thought the scoreboard was going to blow up in the first half last night. Crazy offense for both teams. This wouldn't have mattered but how all the refs missed the facemask on Westbrook when his head snapped around in the first half was terrible.

Between this game and the Denver-San Diego game- there were 156 points scored in those two games alone. ​


----------



## Ivan

Since i live in austria and whenever their national tv shows a game i have to mute the damn commentator cause he sucks so much .. i found out that a channel NASN shows the games with original US commentators and i won´t miss out anything now.. thank u God 4 answering my prayers .. no more austrian bullshit yeessss.. 

yesterdays game had it all and it was funny to see Romo fumble the ball twice and give away a TD in the end with that .. could have been safety but that only made the game interesting till the end well almost .. 

again i must compliment this channel since first time in my life i ll be able to watch not only NFL the way it is supposed to be but also college football.. this is gonna be very interesting to me .. now i only have to find a way to watch NBA and the world is saved


----------



## _RIVAL_

The Legend said:


> I can't wait until after tonight because then we won't have to listen about how great the Cowboys and Overrated Romo are. After you guys get your asses beat down tonight don't blame it on Jessica Simpson like you did last year when we went down there and beat you in Dallas.





The Legend said:


> The Eagles gave that game to Dallas, if McNabb didn't fumble it with 9 minutes left or let Ware sack him when he should of just threw it away it could of been a different outcome. Thankfully this is only the 2nd game of the season and there are 14 games left.



Now, I'm not so sure about that.............How about if the refs saw the pass interference play in the first when the jersey was being pulled? I think those two plays cancelled eachother out.


----------



## UFCFAN33

I'm still pissed off about this game but give props to the Cowboys!


----------



## Ivan

o yea .. so much yesterday but Jackson made me awake again .. it was like 4 in the morning and when he threw away the ball on 1 yard i was like what the hell is wrong with u man .. never saw that be4 .. he was lucky very lucky that no1 picked up the ball.. what a Pro ..


----------



## Walker

Still laughing so hard...it hurts....must try and stop...but...just can't...oww...:happy02:


New England- 13
*Miami- 38*

HAR HAR HAR...that is freaking priceless!:thumb02: Payback is a bitch and it could not happen to a better team. Last year they were classless and showed zero sportsmanship now they lose to MIAMI. God my stomach hurts from laughing so much. :happy02::tongue01:​


----------



## Ivan

Didnt Miami win like 2 years ago against them as a huge outsider or something .. i remember laughing at them cause i put some money on that don´t remember if i won in the end some1 has to screw it up and if i did bet on Miami back then,then i can only imagine what kind of the ticket that was .. i was still happy and called the "Patriot´s" "Die Hard" "Fan´s" (in Austria)who didnt knew much about football till i showed everything i knew bout d game through madden on PS2 and what do u know they became bigger experts then me.. Brady Who? and made fun of them well the usual stuff.. it was sweet.. good memories 

last Superbowl.. ultrasweet .. oo yeaaah


----------



## Hett

I think I figured out what the problem with Tarvaris Jackson was...


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I don't know about you guys but Dallas looks great. I say that because of the effort I saw from every player on every play so far this season. They really want to win. Just look at what T.O. did against the Packers when Romo threw that pick in the endzone early on. T.O got pancaked at the 3 yd line and still made the play 50 yards down field. He really wants to get back to the big game you can tell.


----------



## Walker

Man two HUGE upsets I never saw comin'- first the freaking inept Chiefs take down the Broncos. WTF? The Chiefs have been horrible this year and though Denver's defense isn't great at all I though Cutler and the corp would just score all over them- wow.

Big D- oopsy. Washington has competely transformed itself after that terrible first game. But this is the reason I despise T.O.- he wasn't getting enough touches even though that should not matter at all when your team is 3-0. So what does Jason Garret do- he forces the ball to Owens to make the jackass happy. Instead of continuing to pass the ball around and actually freaking USE Marion Barber(dude had only *8* rushes yesterday) they try and make little pouty boy happy. And then what does the jackass do after the game? Does he talk about the team losing as being the most important thing that happened? Nope, he whines about not being used enough. I freaking cannot stand players like that. :thumbsdown:​


----------



## OrtizÂted

Buffalo is rollin. 25 un-answered points in the 2-nd half to come back from an 8 point deficit. :thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Something told me the Chiefs would cover...Herm Edwards is a great coach. And he has the best WR in the league. Yeah I know Bowe isn't the greates but he is the best from his draft


----------



## Hett

I can't believe the Bucs are 3-1, I thought that would be there win total for the whole year. I hate that Gruden is sitting in his office patting himself on the back about this whole Garcia/Griese situation. I was hoping the Bucs would be 3-13, get a top 5 pick and fire Gruden. Now we'll waste another season with a journeyman QB, have a horrible draft and bring back Gruden's "offensive genious" 4 quarterbacks on the roster.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I just beat the #1 guy in the league by 100 points. Granted he had some major players on Bye, but 100 points is a lot. 

I have 200 points more then the 2nd highest points total and I am still 2-2. Looks like people are bringing their a-game against me in my fantasy league. 

I am about to run the table though.


----------



## Walker

ZZ- check this out- in my league my team is the 3rd highest scoring team in the league but I started off 0-3. My team has "given up" 511 points in 4 games(128 avg) and that's more than 100 pts to the next closest teams. Every week has been my opponent's best game- it sucks.

I got lucky and won this week because my opponent had McGahee and when he went out I was up by 1.3 and ended up winning. 

Idiot of the Year Award goes to:

*Travis Henry*



> Ex-Broncos RB Travis Henry was charged with trafficking cocaine in Denver on Tuesday.





> He and an accomplice were arrested "as a result of a multi-kilogram cocaine transaction," according to the Drug Enforcement Agency. Henry has been suspended for all of 2008 and this ends his career, if it wasn't done already.
> *Source:* Rocky Mountain News


From:
http://www.rotoworld.com/content/pl...NFL&filter_position=Skill&line=125279&id=2271

What a freaking loser- dude has like 10 kids with 10 different women- signed a huge free agent deal with Denver last year- gets tagged for pot smoking- loses his contract- now he's popped for coke selling. Damn.​


----------



## Walker

Oh man that Texans game was brutal- 3 turnovers in their last 3 possessions. Poor Sage- he had filled in nicely until he thought he was John Elway. I feel bad for the fans in Houston- would have been nice to see them get a win.

Washington is for real. Beat Dallas and Philadelphia back to back on the ROAD. Down 14-0 yesterday and then just maul them afterwards.

I still hate T.O.​


----------



## The Legend

Check out what this Giants fan made about Tony Romo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxV8DT1gyLk


----------



## Walker

Man- what a crazy ass day of games yesterday. I was at the gym doing a light cardio day(translation: I was attempting to sweat out all the Bud lights I drank on Saturday after the Longhorns won) so I was all set up on the Precor trainer with the 2 TVs before me set to both noon games. We had on the Houston-Miami and Atlanta-Chicago games and both of those had crazy endings. Houston comes back with the QB draw on 4th down to win(Me and one other guy both said "Holy Sh#t!" at the same time). Great ballsy call and perfect because Miami had no idea it was coming.​ 
Then the Bears, down all game, come back to go up 1 with 11 seconds left only to see Atlanta make two plays to get down field and out of bounds- with one freaking second left- to kick the game winning field goal.​ 
Dallas-Arizona- holy crap Big D's O-line sucks. They could not pass protect against a four man front and Flozell Adams should have gotten called for 10-15 holding calls for all the arm tackles he did. Nuts ending with the play to Witten, penatly on Arizona, blocked FG but your own coach called a TO, tie it up, and then lose on a blocked punt. Crazy nuts but some damn good football watching this whole weekend. :thumb02:

EDIT: Oh and if this doesn't add salt to the wound: Tony Romo is out 4 weeks.

http://www.rotoworld.com/content/playerpages/player_main.aspx?sport=NFL&id=2730​


----------



## UFCFAN33

Eagles win, Cowboys and Skins lose and Romo is hurt. Things are looking better in the east for the birds! Next week is a bye so hopefully Westbrook, R Brown, Shaun Andrews and Kevin Curtis will be healthy for the next game.


----------



## Tripod87

Yeah the Eagles need Westy back soon!

And man I'm impressed with the Colts. They finally looked like their old selves, and who better to do it than against possibly the best defense in the NFL at the time.

And Tony Romo...he sucks. Like...really badly. He's just lucky with his sick supporting cast. I'm sure Chris Simms could do good as QB of that team. I swear, Romo must drench his hands in grease before each game. He has to be one of the worst QBs in terms of protecting the ball.


----------



## Hett

I'm happy to see Dallas fall apart. Luckily the Bucs get to play them while Romo is out. But I can hardly root against Brad Johnson, he did after all take the Bucs to the Superbowl a few years ago.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

The Saints finally won again....first person to say it was the only the Raiders gets punched in balls.


----------



## Walker

But ZZ it was just the Raid...​ 
I root for the Saints too and I root against the Raiders in every game they play- including the preseason games. I can't stand Al Davis- dude is senile to put it nicely and absolutely crazy to put it correctly. He makes Jerry Jones look like a "hands-off" type of micro-manager.​ 
Romo has gots the butterfingers but that O-line is playing like crap. Romo took a lot of heat after the playoff loss to NY last year but if you're running for your life any QB can look bad. Flozell Adam was atrocious against the Cardinals and when your left tackle can't protect your blindside it makes it almost impossible to stand in the pocket and concentrate downfield.

Oh and fantasy-wise- I started the season 0-3 but now I'm 3-3 and in third place :thumbsup:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I am 3-3 in the forum league....somehow the people I lost to were the only ones out of all 14 teams that week to outscore me. I have more points then everyone and way more then most. I think only ColdCall is even close, but he is still like 60 points away. 

I sense a streak coming from my team. One that doesn't end until the season is over. I think I win every week the Saints win too. Weird how that works.


----------



## Hett

5-1 and 4-2 in my big money leagues. I'd probably be 6-0 in both leagues if I hadn't struggled with my QB's this year...Carson Palmer, Marc Bulger, Matt Hasslebeck and Jon Kitna. Who would have thought all 4 of these guys would either be hurt, benched or completely inneffective in the first 6 weeks?? I had Garrard last week in both leagues and he came through big time.



ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> The Saints finally won again....first person to say it was the only the Raiders gets punched in balls.


That's the nice thing about the NFL compared to College football. A win is a win is a win.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I think that soon enough though, Hett, we will be saying that about College football too.

The 85 scholarship rule is finally making an impact. Mainly because there are so many great players now. Not just a handful from each state with Florida, Texas, California, and Georgia being the biggest producers. Those states as well as all the others are really producing tons of great players. Mkaing the playing field a little more even because of the 85 scholarship rule. 

I think the days of undefeated national champs is long gone. Maybe once in a while, but not often.


----------



## Walker

Dallas is getting desperate- first they lose Pacman Jones for a minimum of 4 games- big shock the idiot could not make it through the season without getting suspended AGAIN. I believe in second chances but this guy beyond moronic.

They traded for Roy Williams(yay- now Dallas has 2 Roy Williams!) but gave up a 1st, 3rd and 6th round draft picks to get him. I like Roy(the one that went to Texas) but that's a lot to give up for him and they still need help in the secondary. Jones loves the flash though.​


----------



## Hett

Walker said:


> Dallas is getting desperate- first they lose Pacman Jones for a minimum of 4 games- big shock the idiot could not make it through the season without getting suspended AGAIN. I believe in second chances but this guy beyond moronic.
> 
> They traded for Roy Williams(yay- now Dallas has 2 Roy Williams!) but gave up a 1st, 3rd and 6th round draft picks to get him. I like Roy(the one that went to Texas) but that's a lot to give up for him and they still need help in the secondary. Jones loves the flash though.​


I love this! 

*Recipe for an angry Owens*

1. Lose your starting QB-check
2. Bring in another big name WR to take some of Owens catches-check


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

So, Tripod, you want to take back what you said about Romo sucking now that you know he broke his pinky on his throwing hand in the first possesion of the Cardinals game? Or you just going to keep hating? 

I have never been a Cowboys fan, but Romo is a winner. He was in College and is now. I really don't understand how a guy like Cassel (that never played a down of significant playing time) gets drafted and a guy like Romo doesn't. NFL teams over think things way too often.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> So, Tripod, you want to take back what you said about Romo sucking now that you know he broke his pinky on his throwing hand in the first possesion of the Cardinals game?



_The team's official Web site said Romo sprained his right pinky finger during the first play of overtime, when he was sacked by Chike Okeafor_

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/27164892/


----------



## Walker

Hett said:


> I love this!
> 
> *Recipe for an angry Owens*
> 
> 1. Lose your starting QB-check
> 2. Bring in another big name WR to take some of Owens catches-check


I'm putting the over/under at 2 games with Brad Johnson in there that T.O.'s head explodes from not getting the ball enough and excessive/melodramatic pouting. :thumb02:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I must have misunderstood the report i heard on the radio. I guess I just heard first drive....oh well.


----------



## Hett

I have a trade that's about to go through in my fantasy league that has me as kiddy as a 12 year old school girl. Let me give a little background on my team. I'm 5-1 and struggled like hell at QB, I've started Hasselbeck, Kitna, Derek Anderson, Huard, Hasselbeck and Garrard this last week. Last week I was able to drop both Kitna and Hasselbeck for Garrard and Schaub. I was reasonally happy having those two the rest of the season. But then I took a shot at getting Brees. I traded Dwayane Bowe for Brandon Jacobs two weeks ago, I was very happy about that. So I offered Brandon Jacobs and Schaub for Brees and Benson, thinking that I would up my offer possibly to Steven Jackson, since I have 4 starting RB's and only need 2. The guy accepted, so now I'm about to get Brees for Jacobs (essentially Bowe cause I just made that trade) and Schaub (I just picked him up as a free agent). I smell a championship!


----------



## Walker

Damn- Hett that is HUGE. Brees is an awesome ff QB if not the best with Brady being out. It's funny about that trade because last year I traded Jacobs for Brees straight up(the other guy needed RBs desperately) and after I got Brees I didn't lose a game and rode that bad boy to the championship. :thumb02:​


----------



## Hett

Walker said:


> Damn- Hett that is HUGE. Brees is an awesome ff QB if not the best with Brady being out. It's funny about that trade because last year I traded Jacobs for Brees straight up(the other guy needed RBs desperately) and after I got Brees I didn't lose a game and rode that bad boy to the championship. :thumb02:​


And Brees is getting Colston and Shockey back! Brees is almost guaranteed 350 yards per game, it's great! The trade goes through a little after midnight tonight, I can't believe more of the owners in my league didn't veto it, only 2 so far have. It would need 6 to be vetoed. My starting lineup looks like this on Sunday

Brees
Steven Jackson
Thomas Jones
Andre Johnson
Calvin Johnson
Cotchery 
Scaife
Shaun Suisham
Jets D


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

BRees is definitely the best QB this year. Great to see he is leading someone to championships too.


----------



## truebluefan

I invite all of you that love NFL football to join us at 

http://www.footballforum.com. 

That is the American football section of MMAforum. It is just at a different url.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Matt Shaub is made of ******* glass. any good QB's coming out of the draft?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

People are saying Stafford is good, but I disagree. I think there are way better QB's then him. Bradford might come out, then there are guys like Harrell. Tough to project where you will go at this point and also who will come out. 

Too early for this talk. Detroit will have first pick. I think whoever picks forst shoudl get ANdre Smith the LT from Bama. That guy puts everyone on their ass. He has had one bad game in the three years he has played (yes he started as a treu freshman). That gaem was last year against LSU when Pittman burned him for like 3 sacks. He killed him that game...I really didn;t expect Pittman to have a chance


----------



## The Legend

Even though it is way too early for me to be thinking draft, I hope Jermaine Gresham leaves school early so the Eagles can take him. I also would like Taylor Mays from USC if we somehow got both of those guys with our two first rounds picks I wouldn't care who we took the rest of the draft(ok I wouldn't care as much)


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

The Legend said:


> Even though it is way too early for me to be thinking draft, I hope Jermaine Gresham leaves school early so the Eagles can take him. I also would like Taylor Mays from USC if we somehow got both of those guys with our two first rounds picks I wouldn't care who we took the rest of the draft(ok I wouldn't care as much)


Are either of your picks top 10? because Mays will definitely be going there. That guy reminds me of Sean Taylor.

On another note, I hope my Saints can get ahighe enough pick next year to get Eric Berry from Tennessee. That is the best DB in the country.


----------



## The Legend

We have Carolina's so I don't think we will have a top ten but the Eagles aren't afraid to make a trade if they really want a player. Also every mock draft I have seen has William Moore ahead of Taylor Mays and neither of them are top ten picks in any of them but if I had to choose between the two it would be Mays.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> People are saying Stafford is good, but I disagree.


During the UF/UGA game, I've never heard commentators talk so good about a QB who was down by 30 or more points, missed a wide open TE in the endzone and thrown multiple picks in the game. If there was no scoreboard on the scree, one could have thought Georgia was dominating that game.

On a side note, I'm picking Tech to win big over OSU.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Hett said:


> During the UF/UGA game, I've never heard commentators talk so good about a QB who was down by 30 or more points, missed a wide open TE in the endzone and thrown multiple picks in the game. If there was no scoreboard on the scree, one could have thought Georgia was dominating that game.
> 
> On a side note, I'm picking Tech to win big over OSU.


I live in Atlanta....you dont' have to tell me about the love fest for Stafford. I am so glad I got Sirius radio so I can listen to Bill King instead of the local guys. Who by the way is one of two people I actually respect when it comes to their opinions on college football. The other is Phil Steele. 

Sorry to get on the tangent of College football. 

William Moore will be way behind Mays after the media love fest for the USC player (i.e Brian Cushing...need I say more) and especially after the combine. When a safety measure in at 6'4" 220+ and can run a 4.4 forty. Couple that with an ability to cover and play the run and you got your self an all-around player. Moore will be an afterthought after the season. Mark my words though (barring injury) Berry will be the best safety in the NFL in less then 3 years. And he is only a sophomore in college right now.

We will see how good Mays is in the coming weeks with Ellison being out though.


----------



## The Legend

Mays runs a 4.3 and that is amazing since he is 230 I can't think of to many guys like that, I have also read he overhyped because of that but I don't think so.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Sorry to get on the tangent of College football.


Ha! I didn't even know I was in the NFL thread, I saw college football talk and went with it. Oh well, let me say something about the NFL then. I picked up Ryan Torian in all my leagues two weeks ago. Last week everyone went to get him and I already had him. I thought my superior research skills helped me get a potential second half of the season steal...until the bastard tore his ACL Thursday night.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Hett said:


> Ha! I didn't even know I was in the NFL thread, I saw college football talk and went with it. Oh well, let me say something about the NFL then. I picked up Ryan Torian in all my leagues two weeks ago. Last week everyone went to get him and I already had him. I thought my superior research skills helped me get a potential second half of the season steal...until the bastard tore his ACL Thursday night.


I [icked up Quinn in the forum league. Lcukily he did well, he will be on the bench likely next week though. We start 2 QB's so naturally there are no starters available. I was surprised Quinn was when I got him, but my other two are Brees and Campbell.


----------



## The Legend

One thing I despise about the ESPN message boards, is everybody acts like the world is coming to an end after a loss or when somebody makes a bad play.


----------



## Bradysupafan

*GREATEST QBs ever*

Here is the list of the top five greatest qbs in NFL history:

5. Terry Bradshaw. A winner
4. John Elway. Great gamer
3. Dan Marino. No defense no rb but set all the records
2. Joe Montana. The main ingrediant to 4 super bowl victories
1 Tom "Superman" Brady. 3 superbowl wins. 18 and 21 game winning streaks. 50 tds in one season. Also the best looking and gets better women than any other qb.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

sports section......


----------



## eric2004bc

Bradysupafan said:


> Here is the list of the top five greatest qbs in NFL history:
> 
> 5. *Terry Bradshaw*. A winner
> 4. John Elway. Great gamer
> 3. Dan Marino. No defense no rb but set all the records
> 2. Joe Montana. The main ingrediant to 4 super bowl victories
> 1 Tom "Superman" Brady. 3 superbowl wins. 18 and 21 game winning streaks. 50 tds in one season. Also the best looking and gets better women than any other qb.


only one of those guys ive ever heard of, NFL really needs to get shown more here in the UK, or not at liek 3am in teh morning, to hard to even try and keep up.
and seriously whats with the lack of NHL shown here in the UK, i never see it on TV.


----------



## NikosCC

BEst QB's would have to be to me..

D.Marino
J.Montana
P.Manning
T.Brady

This should be in the Sports section by the way bud.


----------



## _RIVAL_

Moved to the Sports section.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

texans finally won another game. to bad the season already over.


----------



## The Legend

Roger Goodell really needs to consider having another team host Thanksgiving games then the Lions, I am sorry if I offend any Lions fans(if they even have any on here) but it is the truth.


----------



## Hett

I really don't even know what to say about this.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3733021

*Sources: Burress wounded in accidental shooting*



> New York Giants receiver Plaxico Burress suffered an accidental gunshot wound Friday night in a club, according to multiple sources.
> 
> Burress
> 
> Burress
> Details of the incident weren't immediately available, but according to a source the wound was not considered life-threatening.
> 
> Fox Sports.com reported that Burress accidentally shot himself in the leg and spent the night in the hospital.
> 
> Burress, who was not expected to play against the Washington Redskins on Sunday because of a hamstring injury, was not at team meetings and did not attend the team's Saturday walkthrough.
> 
> The Giants organization was not commenting on the story.
> 
> In September, Burress was suspended for a game and fined for a violation of team rules, reportedly failing to appear at a team meeting and being unavailable by phone. At the time, his agent, Drew Rosenhaus, said that Burress was tending to urgent family matters.
> 
> Burress signed a five-year, $35 million contract this fall after helping the Giants to a Super Bowl championship last season.
> 
> John Clayton is a senior NFL writer for ESPN.com.


----------



## Hett

At least my season tickets will be a few dollars cheaper next year.

http://www.sportsline.com/nfl/story/11144675


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Hett said:


> At least my season tickets will be a few dollars cheaper next year.
> 
> http://www.sportsline.com/nfl/story/11144675


How bad do you think the Bucs defense will be next year when Kiffin goes to UT?

I love the move as a Saints fan, but hate it as an LSU fan. But at the same time, I don't know how well teenagers will respond to him. Something that will be interesting.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> How bad do you think the Bucs defense will be next year when Kiffin goes to UT?




I'm not going to talk about it until it's official.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

The thing that was most funny was at Kiffin's press conference he said no one is going to outwork this coaching staff. he said he is going to the #1 in-state recruit's house after the press conference. I imagine someone told him he needs to wait til Monday of next week. I would laugh in his face if he did though because he would start his regime under probation. Which might be tougher then coaching under Al Davis. :dunno: The rumors so far are him, his dad, and Reeves (brother in-law from USCarolina). That will not be successful if you ask me. I think Stoops was the only coach that was successful with so many relatives. And that had more to do with where he was then who he was.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

my boy Slanton ripped it up last night. i was surprised to see the Texans win in our first ever MNF game.


----------



## Javelin

Hett said:


> I really don't even know what to say about this.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3733021
> 
> *Sources: Burress wounded in accidental shooting*


Being a football player and all, you'd think he's heard of something called a safety....:thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

hell of a football game down in green bay. slaton didnt let me down again.


----------



## Hett

ZeroPRIDE said:


> hell of a football game down in green bay. slaton didnt let me down again.


I just hope Andre Johnson keeps playing well next week. My leagues fantasy playoffs started this week but I have a first round bye.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

next week is going to be tough. i got a feeling andre is going to have a big game in battle red next week.


----------



## Walker

What a meltdown for Dallas though big win for Houston- good to see that. :thumbsup:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Me too Hett...Andre was my 2nd pick and I took him over a ton of guys like Harrison, Ocho, Wayne,...I think only Moss had been picked.


----------



## yorT

Monday night football and my boys the Carolina Panthers are going to be first place in the NFC South after tonight.


----------



## Hett

yorT said:


> Monday night football and my boys the Carolina Panthers are going to be first place in the NFC South after tonight.


Only if my boys don't show up to the game. Panthers better not be wearing their white uniforms, because Delhomme's jersey will be green if they do.


----------



## yorT

We're undefeated at home this year and that's where we play our best football. Steve Smith and Peppers all day long! Oh and our running game at the hands of DeAngelo Williams.


----------



## Hett

Hett said:


> Only if my boys don't show up to the game.


Well there ya go. Williams and Stewart are good, but it doesn't matter when nobody tackles on the Bucs defense. The only person that showed up for the Bucs was Antonio Bryant. 

Finally when I start to drink the Buc's kool-aid they get embarrassed.


----------



## yorT

YEAH!!! Our rushing this year is great. Bucs had me scared for a little there but I knew we could pull it through. Williams and Stueart are a good combo, just wish they would get Steve Smith more involved.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Hett said:


> I just hope Andre Johnson keeps playing well next week. My leagues fantasy playoffs started this week but I have a first round bye.


i dont think AJ is letting you down today:thumbsup:


----------



## Tripod87

Mmmmm mmmm mmmmmm if houston blows this lead with 1:38 to go, I'll be so pissed.


----------



## Hett

ZeroPRIDE said:


> i dont think AJ is letting you down today:thumbsup:


My team totally blew up today, my worst performer was actually Drew Brees!

Thomas Jones
Steven Jackson
Dominic Rhodes
Andre Johnson
Calvin Johnson
Dallas Clark

Everyone had a good game. I'm in two money leagues and the great thing is the both teams have most of the same players, so both my teams kicked ass into the finals next week.


----------



## Hett

ZeroPRIDE said:


> i dont think AJ is letting you down today:thumbsup:


One more game from your boy today and I'll be $1300 richer tonight.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

i havnt been able to watch the game but looking at yahoos gametracker he must be injured. no catches. and just like all Houston sports teams they fold when it means the most. freaken losing to Oakland makes me sick.


----------



## Hett

ZeroPRIDE said:


> i havnt been able to watch the game but looking at yahoos gametracker he must be injured. no catches. and just like all Houston sports teams they fold when it means the most. freaken losing to Oakland makes me sick.


:thumbsdown:

I don't know how you go from 200 yards to 20 yards. Especially going from Tennessee to Oakland...I just don't get it. I still won one league for $700, but I finished 2nd in another for $350


----------



## xLOTUSx

All hail Mike Holmgren, the Big Unit will surely be mised.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Hett said:


> :thumbsdown:
> 
> I don't know how you go from 200 yards to 20 yards. Especially going from Tennessee to Oakland...I just don't get it. I still won one league for $700, but I finished 2nd in another for $350


i dont get it either. One game hes the Texans go to guy then the next its like Andre who? I would like to see how many times he was thrown to. i guessing 5 tops.


----------



## Hett

ZeroPRIDE said:


> i dont get it either. One game hes the Texans go to guy then the next its like Andre who? I would like to see how many times he was thrown to. i guessing 5 tops.


I watched it, I think 5 is overestimating. Besides his two catches, I can only remember one other time he was targeted.


----------



## UFCFAN33

I cannot believe that the eagles made playoffs! What a great game today. Time to face the vikings! Fly Eagles Fly...


----------



## The Legend

Fly Eagles Fly on the road to victory


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Eagles and Panthers in the NFC championship game...can't decide who wins that though.


----------



## Hett

I'm praying Gruden is fired on Monday


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

4 weeks ago i would have told you that would never happen but that was a long time ago in bucaneer weeks. Wow...what a collapse.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU

UFCFAN33 said:


> I cannot believe that the eagles made playoffs! What a great game today. Time to face the vikings! Fly Eagles Fly...


That game was hilarious! I couldn't get enough of it. Most of my friends are Cowboys fans, no idea why. But I've always hated the Cowboys, especially Romo and T.O. I was laughing my ass off at my sad friends all game long. After a while I started to feel bad cuz it was just getting so ridiculous, that and because my Chargers hadn't played yet and I didn't wanna jinx myself by taunting my friends too much. I actually thought about you during this game cuz I don't know anyone else around my parts that are Eagles fans, so you always pop in my head when they are doing good, which is kinda wierd to me since I don't actually know you.

And speakin of my Chargers, what an asswhooping they put on Denver. 8-8 going to the playoffs, I remember giving up hope like 4 games ago, now all the sudden it's all flipped around. I love it.


----------



## Wise

Sorry but my Vikes are about to put a hurting on the Eagles,:thumb02:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU

Wise said:


> Sorry but my Vikes are about to put a hurting on the Eagles,:thumb02:


LOL good one :thumb02: Someone on that team (Vikings) needs to learn the heimlich manuever. 

War San Diego! We own 2 of Peyton Manning's testicles.


----------



## D.P.

War Giants...oo...no..? No one?


----------



## yorT

**** CAROLINA PANTHERS! How the **** are you going to get ******* destoryed at home like that. I am so ******* pissed off right now.


----------



## The Legend

You should of started Jonathan Stewart.


----------



## Walker

I just intercepted a pass from Jake Delhomme...​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Did you see that block I threw for ya Walker? :thumb02:

Seriously though....I was blown away that Carolina decided to lose their first game at home this week. But I wasn't all to surprised that Delhomme was the reason why...that guy is so terrible.


----------



## Walker

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Did you see that block I threw for ya Walker? :thumb02:


 
I did, :thumbsup:, and I should have scored a TD too. ​ 
That was one of the worst playoff implosions I've seen from a QB in quite some time. Jake made Neil O'Donnell proud multiple times last night.​ 
Happy Birthday big guy!​


----------



## The Legend

I am getting sick and tired of ESPN saying that Brandon Jacobs didn't play the last game against us. He got hurt in the third quarter and came out of the game. And except for one big run for 23 yards he only ran for 3.2 yds a carry. I am getting my wish right now getting to play the Giants and then if we win today the Cardinals next week since everybody is making excuses for them!


----------



## yorT

That has to be so embarrassing....I was so ******* pissed, Delhome just isn't consistent...


----------



## The Legend

NFL Network is annoying me too, every week they have to ask if this is Donovan McNabb's last game as an Eagle? No it is not our owner already said he is coming back idiots, can you really not find something else to talk about!!!!!


----------



## D.P.

Man, I'm fu**in excited for this game already!


----------



## NikosCC

EAGLES.. Lets do it guys..


----------



## RaisingCajun

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I wasn't all to surprised that Delhomme was the reason why...that guy is so terrible.


Terrible? You cant be serious. He is no JaMarcus Russell but he gets the job done.

He only lead his team to the 2nd best record in the NFL.


----------



## bdon

WAR STEELERS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

RaisingCajun said:


> Terrible? You cant be serious. He is no JaMarcus Russell but he gets the job done.
> 
> He only lead his team to the 2nd best record in the NFL.


If by led you mean took the snaps and handed the ball off to the money makers then I agree. Or by led you mean got hte ball to Smith anyway possible then I also agree. But by led if you mean that he was in anyway responsible for their record then I disagree. We have seen what happens when the game is put in the hands of Jake Delhomme....the only time he shines is in the last minute. And usually he has screwed it up too much fo rthat minute to matter...such was the case last night.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Surprised this thread has gone down so much in traffic recently...Hett...where the hell are you to tell us about your opinions of Gruden being fired and hte rumors of his replacement.

I gotta tell ya as a Saints fan...disappointed htat CHucky is gone, but looking forward to beating this dude Morris. Not sure why they would stay in house and promote someone within. I would be disappointed if I were a Bucs fan.


----------



## UFCFAN33

NikosCC said:


> EAGLES.. Lets do it guys..


I am so pumped to watch this game. Eagles are on fire right now, but so are the Cards. I am ready to see Dawkins crush some people, lol.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Surprised this thread has gone down so much in traffic recently...Hett...where the hell are you to tell us about your opinions of Gruden being fired and hte rumors of his replacement.
> 
> I gotta tell ya as a Saints fan...disappointed htat CHucky is gone, but looking forward to beating this dude Morris. Not sure why they would stay in house and promote someone within. I would be disappointed if I were a Bucs fan.


I'm about as anti-Gruden as one can get. So when I saw this yesterday I was pretty happy. I could only assume that if they fired Gruden this late, that it had to mean they had a big name lined up...Shanahan, Cowher, etc. But Raheem Morris? That's a garbage move. He's never been anything but a positions coach and now he's being promoted to head coach? He hasn't even been able to prove himself as a defensive coordinator yet. I guess I look at it like this, Gruden was a cancer on this franchise, Morris really can't be any worse.


----------



## NikosCC

EAGLES BABY.. We are going to do it ... LETS GO BOYS..


----------



## Hett

I'm just hoping nobody from Pennsylvania makes it to the Super Bowl and comes to my city


----------



## D.P.

Damn, Cards are beastin' right now.


----------



## Ivan

Let´s see what the Eagles are going to do in the last 2 min.. hail mary time more or less


----------



## Hellboy

Doesn't look good for Kurt in the SB. 

Either Ravens/Steelers D kills him.


----------



## Walker

I know we gots some Eagle fans here but out of the last 4 teams left I'm rooting for the Cardinals. I love seeing teams make the Super Bowl for their first time- especially when I can't root for the other teams.

Classic match-up between great offense and great defense with Arizona-Pittsburg.

Prayers out to Willis Maghee- his college career in the national championship game got cut short and it's a shame to see this happen to him again. Speedy recovery I hope.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I think Willis will be okay...I sure hope the steeler fans get heartbroken on the first....the only thing worse then the Steelers winning another one would be the Cowboys...and if the Cardinals win then that gives me hope as a Saints fan.


----------



## Ivan

Reminds me of Kurt Warner when i first heard of him , he was in the superbowl but the story of him is interesting.. played in europe indoor´s and worked in a supermarket before all that .. the part where he used to throw toilet paper in the cart´s while working .. it sure did pay off.. i know somebody here in vienna from arizona who is celebrating tonight .. maybe i will join him on the 1st of the month.. show me the superbowl


----------



## D.P.

I hope the Cards win the big one, I love an underdog.


----------



## Hett

vbookie for the Superbowl??


----------



## WarHERO

I love underdogs, but I have some things at stake so I need the Steelers to win.


----------



## D.P.

There should be vbookie..I'd bet on this..


----------



## Hett

Tampa has been crazy for the Superbowl. The casino is absolutely slammed packed and all of the restaurants and clubs are full of celebs. My wife and I got reservations a month ago at a nice restaurant near Raymond James, we completely forgot about the Superbowl. Half the people in there were celebrities.


----------



## Tripod87

Did anyone just see the commercial with Gina Carano in it? She was paired with Bruce Lee in a "generation" gap commercial. Pretty cool.


----------



## D.P.

Tripod87 said:


> Did anyone just see the commercial with Gina Carano in it? She was paired with Bruce Lee in a "generation" gap commercial. Pretty cool.


Nah, I missed it..

Lets go Cards!!


----------



## Terry77

NFL cameras miss nothing. Warner's and Fitzgerald's reactions on the sidelines were brutal


----------



## milkkid291

My favorite team won again 

I miss living in Pittsburgh, sooooo many parties out there now.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I hate the goddamned steelers...and their bandwagon fans.


----------



## The Legend

Over at ESPN it is hilarious on the Cowb*tch board how they are all whining how they can no longer claim that they have the most SB titles.


----------



## Bang Bang Boom

Im not american so dont get to watch much nfl, i dont have sky or cable either. I do get to watch the odd live game and highlights. I am a steelers fan well as much of one as i can be.

the superbowl was a fantastic game, had a bit of everything. Was quite a dramatic end. Big ben had a bad game, in all fairness i dont rate him at all


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Guess we don't have too many offseason fans...I am not abig fan of the moves we made (Saints) to get into the position we are in with cap room being slim and having few draft pics, but I like taht we were able to re-sign Vilma and Stinchcomb, I wish we would cut McKenzie, but I am glad we cut Deuce as much as I love the guy. He isn't the same player.

I want us to trade our #14 pick for something later in the first and pick up a second or 3rd rounder in addition. We need help out OLB and CB...I like DJ Moore from Vandy and he is not worth the #14 and we don't have another pick til the 4th. 

I like that the Panthers kept Peppars because he won't be too much of a threat in most games as usual and he might just be enough of a distraction to ruin their season. I like that the Bucs released everyone and signed Winslow. I like that the Falcons lost Boley and Foxworth. I think both will do very well with their new teams. Especially Boley since he will playing behind the Giants awesome d-line. He won't get swaloowed by the o-linemen that just walked over Atlanta's defensive front. 

Can't wait til draft day.


----------



## Walker

Growing up I was a Cowboy and Oiler fan but I can't love ya blue as much because they're in Tennesse(though I still root for the Titans) and I absolutely despise Jerry Jones and I wish he would hurry up and die of a faulty Botox injection. The man is one of the biggest idiots when it comes to football knowledge and how to run a team- he may know how to make some bucks but football wise he is a f#cking moron. My hatred of him and his decisions has actually led me to root against the Cowboys becuase I want him to fail and I never want to see T.O. win a Super Bowl becuase that would validate his worthless existence.

Other than that I'm pretty shocked to see(I know UFCFAN33 is uber-depressed over this) that Brian Dawkins is now a Bronco. That will be very weird to see him playing in Denver.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

More controversy around the Patriots business practices...I can't wait to see how this one shakes out.


----------



## The Legend

Walker said:


> Growing up I was a Cowboy and Oiler fan but I can't love ya blue as much because they're in Tennesse(though I still root for the Titans) and I absolutely despise Jerry Jones and I wish he would hurry up and die of a faulty Botox injection. The man is one of the biggest idiots when it comes to football knowledge and how to run a team- he may know how to make some bucks but football wise he is a f#cking moron. My hatred of him and his decisions has actually led me to root against the Cowboys becuase I want him to fail and I never want to see T.O. win a Super Bowl becuase that would validate his worthless existence.
> 
> *Other than that I'm pretty shocked to see(I know UFCFAN33 is uber-depressed over this) that Brian Dawkins is now a Bronco. That will be very weird to see him playing in Denver.*


I am sad but Dawk was pretty much a 4th LB on the field for us this year and it will suck seeing him in another uniform but I wouldn't have gave him that contract.


----------

